# What is Google thinking



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

This test will only run in Internet Explorer

http://earth.google.com/getest.html

I am sure there is an explanation, but why won't it run in their own browser?

.


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

Maybe they want to be sure it runs in IE


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Maybe because IE has its hands in more ActiveX controls...? 

Not sure, it just test connections to those two servers?


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

A Mystery.

.


----------



## Bryce98 (Dec 7, 2009)

This should be screen-captured. Put in a black border, and be labelled _"Epic Fail"_


----------

